# Winamp Party Playlist



## fungo (15. Februar 2003)

Kennt jemand von euch eine Seite auf der man wirklich vernünftige Party-Playlists downloaden kann? Ich habe leider keine Zeit selber eine zu erstellen.


----------



## schoko (19. Februar 2003)

würde mich auch sehr interessieren !

oder gibt es sowas gar nicht weil bis jetzt noch niemand geantwortet hat ?

ich freu mich auf jedenfall riesig über jede antwort !

cya
scHoko


----------



## Tim C. (20. Februar 2003)

Das dürfte sehr sehr schwierig werden weil:

1) Jeder geht auf andere Musik ab, somit versteht auch jeder unter einer Partyplaylist was anderes: House, Techno, HipHop, Funk, Rock, ... die Möglichkeiten sind grenzenlos

2) Teilweise gibt es auf den Homepages von manchen DJ's Setlists, von Songs, die sie in ihren Sets benutzen. Hat allerdings den Nachteil, dass die Sachen entweder sehr rar sind, weil ausgefallene Mixe o.ä. oder aber in der Form in der sie zu bekommen sind, nicht partytauglich, da der DJ sie selbst mit Ersatzdrumsamples u.ä. live vermixt.

Fazit: Auf den nächsten Parties mal hinhören, eventuell den DJ nach den Titeln fragen, auf den gängigen Musiksendern, die gängigen Musiksendungen zu den jeweiligen Musikrichtungen gucken und dann halt die Musik kaufen, die man gerne hätte.

PS: Hatte das Problem auch schon oft genug und was teilweise hilft, weil man ja so überhaupt die Namen teilweise nicht alle einfach so im Kopf hat, auf mtv.de die verschiedenen charts durchgehen auch dancefloor charts, wenn du nach solcher partymusik suchst.


----------

